# Where can I buy insulated glass equivalent to SmartSun



## longw (Jul 23, 2009)

I replaced half of my windows with Andersen and love them. The other half are picture windows and have frames easily taken apart (secured by a few screws). I need to find a glass maker who have insulated glass the same/equivalent to what Andersen uses. Hopefully, the products meet the energy efficiency standard for tax credit. I learned that Andersen's windows have Cardinal glass.  My local glass makers can offer me regular Low-E.  But I'm hoping for something equivalent to the SmartSun.

Any tip is welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 23, 2009)

Most "picture windows" are just cusom made insulated glass panels. You can see the cardinal technology here:  Coated low-e glass and insulating glass for windows and doors. Cardinal Glass Industries  but most good panel makers should have something equivalent.


----------

